# Favorite Gioconda recording?



## gsdkfasdf (11 mo ago)

Looking to listen to Gioconda. Hit me up with recommendations!


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

There are two recordings of *La Gioconda* with Maria Callas, one from 1952 for _Cetra_ and the other from 1959 for _EMI_, both now under the aegis of _Warner_. They are my favorites, the first one more savage, the later one most refined.








The 1952 recording has Callas before the weight loss, the voice at its peak, able to do whatever she wished. The sound is a bit rough and the cast typical of the Italian singers of the 1950s (save Callas), but not of the first rank.








The 1959 recording has a marginally better cast, the sound is stereo and the orchestra of the Teatro alla Scala, arguably better that the RAI Torino band.

Apart from these, if you don't like Callas, there are studio recordings by Renata Tebaldi, Anita Cerquetti, and Zinka Milanov as well as live ones.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

I agree with MAS.

Incidentally, when Tebaldi recorded the role, her record producer advised her to listen to Milanov but found her listening to Callas when he turned up at her house one day. "Why didn't you tell me Maria was best?" she asked him.

Aside from the ones MAS mentioned, there's also a Decca Digital recording under Bruno Bartoletti with Caballé, Baltsa, Pavarotti and Milnes, which no doubt has a better all round cast than either Callas version, but I wouldn't prefer it.

I've reviewed both the Callas versions on my blog http://tsaraslondon.com/2017/01/09/la-gioconda-1952/ and http://tsaraslondon.com/2017/01/07/callass-stereo-la-gioconda/.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

It depends what you want from a recording. There isn't a first place winner for me. For a complete version with a decent cast in good, modern sound, then the Decca with Caballe and Pavarotti is the one to go for:









The Callas versions are both recommended and her second set features the greatest interpretation of the title role on disc IMO:









My favourite recording though is the Gavazzeni, which has the best overall cast and the best conducting. Cerquetti isn't Callas (or Caballe), but there's still much to enjoy in her assumption of the tragic street singer:









For those who are adverse to late Callas, then she is in superb voice in her first, mono recording and the accompanying cast is better than in her second set. However, her characterisation is much more nuanced in the later, stereo recording.

N.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

If you're averse to Callas, God help you :lol: but then anyone will do :lol: :lol:

For a saner look at multiple recordings, critic Ralph Moore has an essay detailing his reasons.

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2018/Aug/Ponchielli_Gioconda_survey.pdf


----------



## gsdkfasdf (11 mo ago)

MAS said:


> If you're averse to Callas, God help you :lol: but then anyone will do :lol: :lol:
> 
> For a saner look at multiple recordings, critic Ralph Moore has an essay detailing his reasons.
> 
> http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2018/Aug/Ponchielli_Gioconda_survey.pdf


Thank god I am not averse to Callas XD


----------



## gsdkfasdf (11 mo ago)

Tsaraslondon said:


> I agree with MAS.
> 
> Incidentally, when Tebaldi recorded the role, her record producer advised her to listen to Milanov but found her listening to Callas when he turned up at her house one day. "Why didn't you tell me Maria was best?" she asked him.
> 
> ...


Yup, remember that story XD


----------



## gsdkfasdf (11 mo ago)

The Conte said:


> It depends what you want from a recording. There isn't a first place winner for me. For a complete version with a decent cast in good, modern sound, then the Decca with Caballe and Pavarotti is the one to go for:
> 
> View attachment 165245
> 
> ...


Haven't heard Caballe yet - time to listen!


----------



## gsdkfasdf (11 mo ago)

MAS said:


> There are two recordings of *La Gioconda* with Maria Callas, one from 1952 for _Cetra_ and the other from 1959 for _EMI_, both now under the aegis of _Warner_. They are my favorites, the first one more savage, the later one most refined.
> 
> View attachment 165217
> 
> ...


I knew I could bet on Callas being here!


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

gsdkfasdf said:


> Haven't heard Caballe yet - time to listen!


To me, Caballe's voice is too soft grained to be effective as *Gioconda*. Her approach is mostly vocal, as usual but there's not enough of a metal edge to her vocalizing. But the cast surrounding her is first rate. So, if you want a great cast and a just OK protagonist. Her _"Suicidio"_ in on YouTube if you want to sample it.


----------



## gsdkfasdf (11 mo ago)

MAS said:


> To me, Caballe's voice is too soft grained to be effective as *Gioconda*. Her approach is mostly vocal, as usual but there's not enough of a metal edge to her vocalizing. But the cast surrounding her is first rate. So, if you want a great cast and a just OK protagonist. Her _"Suicidio"_ in on YouTube if you want to sample it.


Yeah I'd generally agree - my impression of her voice has always been more lyrical and less, for the lack of a better word, violent. She doesn't knock everyone out with dramatism or force. Compared to say, Callas, who carries the kind of forcefulness and vigor all in her voice, Caballe seems rather reserved (although I'm listening to her right now and her use of chest voice is a good contrast to the lyricism).

Callas sounds guttural, harsh sometimes, and absolutely distraught which works for Suicidio, and she sounds as if she's thinking of nothing except her doom and her missing mother - there's a lot more immediacy than in many other recordings. I do prefer Caballe in more lyrical repertoire and I think she shines the most when she's singing the stuff that's meant to sound absolutely beautiful (Rondine, and a lot of the bel canto she's done).


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I am so sentimental about Gioconda as it was the only opera I saw live at the Met. it was a first rate cast and the sets and dancing were simply amazing!!!! It was a highlight of my opera life. TV cannot prepare you for the sheer elegance of the Met in Lincoln Center! It was also great because Speight Jenkins said we could never do it in Seattle as it is just too costly to produce.... certainly not with the opulent Met sets and corps de ballet.


----------



## gsdkfasdf (11 mo ago)

Seattleoperafan said:


> I am so sentimental about Gioconda as it was the only opera I saw live at the Met. it was a first rate cast and the sets and dancing were simply amazing!!!! It was a highlight of my opera life. TV cannot prepare you for the sheer elegance of the Met in Lincoln Center!


I agree that live opera blows anything recorded out of the water. When all of this is over I'd love to see Gioconda live!


----------

